# Pontiac 400 rebuild in Seattle



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

I am looking for a reputable Pontiac engine builder in the Seattle area. Nothing wild, just a dependable stock rebuild on a 1967-69 era 400. If any one has any experience with a shop around here, good or bad, I would be grateful for the reference.

-Mike


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

These guys do engines for everything I believe, and I have heard great things about them. I have a mustang that had a 302 done there before I bought it and I have been very happy with it. 

Cope Brothers Automotive Mach
(253) 531-1776 
10749 A St S, Tacoma, WA 98444


----------



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you Rex. I will give them a call. Any other recommendations out there?

-Mike


----------

